# Fox Red Stud: Upland World Champion/AKC MH "Journey" (FC AFC Snapper x Temper MH)



## Mike Vaughn (May 5, 2011)

*Fox Red Stud: Upland World Champion/AKC MH "Journey" (FC AFC Snapper x Temper MH)*

New BDC Upland World Champion THE BLAST's Red Path MH

"Journey" is the up and coming Fox Red for the next decade! Journey is the epitome of athleticism and looks in a Lab! He is 65 lbs of ripped muscle with a nice head, dark brown eyes and a shiny dark red coat that earns him compliments everywhere his owner takes him. Journey's career path led him down two different training regimes, Waterfowl and Upland.

On the Waterfowl side Journey has shown extra ordinary skills in training for AKC Master Hunt Tests and Field Trial Quals. Journey earned his AKC Master Hunter Title at 2 years old qualifying him for the 2016 AKC Master National. Along the way he has made many fans by impressing judges and the gallery everywhere he went. Comments remained the same, "that red dog is something special!” Although Journey is impressive in any competition arena he’s in, it is the composure he has on real life hunts that makes him admired the most. In the blind Journey is an intense statue that sits calm, quiet, patient and obedient, waiting for the cue to be sent on birds that have been taken by the gun. It is extremely entertaining on each and every hunt he goes on, to see him get the thrill of "barrel rolling" a cripple! It is so impressive to see Journey use all his skills and beyond in real life experience that leaves you with so many memories afield.

On the upland side Journey's supreme athleticism, methodical gait, "until he dies endurance" and extreme nose make him a pure joy to hunt behind. Whether it be pheasant and grouse hunting or upland bird dog tournaments Journey is up to any upland task at hand. At 15 months old Journey made the finals of the 2015 BDC World Championships and became a fan favorite on the current reality show called "Bird Dog Wars' broadcasted on the Pursuit Channel (Like "Bird Dog Wars on Facebook to see Journey). Early October 2016 Journey swept both the singles and puppy divisions at the BDC Top Gun Championships Super Major event earning his owner the prestigious "Black Jacket" only awarded to dogs that win Super Major events. OCTOOBER 2106 Journey Wins National Bird Dog Circuit's Upland WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP!! Like Bird Dog Wars on Facebook to see Journey win it all!! 

Journey is free from all genetic defects. OFA Excellent, Elbows Normal, EIC Clear, CNM Clear, CERF Clear and PRA Normal. Journey has a great mild mannered temperament in the house. Check out Journey on our webpage at www.theblastwsk.com under our Stud Dog's page. Contact us anytime to discuss breeding arrangements. Mike Vaughn 608 445 6149

Journey will continue his career running high level BDC Upland Bird Dog Tournaments and competing in AKC Field Trial Quals in 2017..


----------

